# Anybody use dvdboxoffice.com?



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I want to get the Jack Ryan collection and they have the best price. I've never heard of them and they only want to take a Visa for American dollars. Apparently they are Canadian based and take American Express but want Visa. Maybe they get a lower fee from Visa but I like using AmEx for internet orders. 
Sonnie, I check and Amazon doesn't have this collection. 

http://www.dvdboxoffice.com/main.aspx?seid=232-7060732-16060737&class=movies&path=hddvd&curr=USD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are talking about The Jack Ryan Special Edition Collection... we have it at much less than they do.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonnie,
I'll be lazy here for a minute. How about the HD set. Nothing came up in the search and I hate to sift through 43 pages.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We will eventually have it in HD-DVD and Blu-ray, but not today.


----------

